# salt?



## fishfinder (Feb 6, 2004)

I recieved my pirayas today from Ash. The paper inside box said to add salt to the tank. 
What kind of salt and how much?


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

are they sick ? ,don't add salt unless you need to ,but if they got ich or somthing 
http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=22679


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

you can add a little bit of aquarium salt your lfs will have some but i am pretty shure that you will be just fine i would only add salt if they are deasised or look realy stressed out.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

moved*


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

what is wrong with keeping salt in your tanks. I keep it in mine and they seem to do better. The levels are more accurate


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i dont keep salt in my tank because i try to keep it as natural as possible.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

the grinch said:


> what is wrong with keeping salt in your tanks. I keep it in mine and they seem to do better. The levels are more accurate


 I dont think there's anything wrong with it. But if your fish get ick, fungus, or other parasites they will be more immune to the salt and would be more difficult to get rid of. I only use salt when its really necessary.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I too only use salt when needed (don't have it in the water all the time), but when you get new fish shipped to your house, it certainly won't harm them. The new fish will probably be pretty stressed from shipping, and thus more vulnerable to diseases, parasites etc. than usual. A bit of dissolved salt (you can use standard table salt: about 1 tablespoon per 5-10 gallons) may improve their initial resistance.


----------

